# does anybody know whitesandkennel?



## heidelorecai (Jun 30, 2011)

Has anybody ever had a dog from white sand kennel in Texas?
Would truly appreciate information if anybody knows this breeder or had a dog from this breeder.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

They let puppies go as early as 6wks of age(let buyers pick as well - if you can't come and choose I'm assuming you pick based off of photos?) and charge $1200 for puppies from untitled dogs.

The contract forces buyer to neuter/spay between 7-9 months of age


There are better options out there. A you looking for a White GSDs only?


----------



## heidelorecai (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks Brandi, for some insight. you wrote "untitled dogs" meaning the pictures of those puppies to select from have no titles? or the parent dogs have no titles? 
Regarding your question yes I am currently looking for white male GSD puppy -- my 3 year old Kailey (black/tan) misses her companion Hendrick so very much.
I really appreciate your honest opinion regarding this thread. Thanks again.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

heidelorecai said:


> Thanks Brandi, for some insight. you wrote "untitled dogs" meaning the pictures of those puppies to select from have no titles? or the parent dogs have no titles?
> Regarding your question yes I am currently looking for white male GSD puppy -- my 3 year old Kailey (black/tan) misses her companion Hendrick so very much.
> I really appreciate your honest opinion regarding this thread. Thanks again.


The parents have no titles. I did see mention of 1 female with show titles but nothing on the other dogs. The lack of titles is not my main concern - though when dogs are of "faulty" colors I would like to see proof that the breeder is breeding for temperament and health not just color. They may have other titles and just have not updated their website.

My main concern is letting people pick their puppies and take them so early. This tells me the breeder isn't looking out for their puppies or their customers. Good breeders will wait until the pups are at least 8wks so that they can learn important dog social behaviors and match people to the best puppy for their lifestyle out of a litter. They do not use first come first serve for puppy placement.

Another concern is having your contract voided if spay/neuter is not done between 7-9 months of age.

$1200 is close to what reputable breeders charge(who title, health test, research pedigrees to produce the best pups, temperament test and monitor pups as they grow, etc..). I feel this breeder is ripping people off.

Here are some threads that you may find helpful
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/147140-white-shepherd.html


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/131855-white-german-shepherd-breeders.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/112496-wgsd-breeders.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-puppy/149898-hi-all-so-we-want-get-white-gsd.html


----------

